# διάβασμα vs. ανάγνωση



## larshgf

Ηello forum friends!

These two words: διάβασμα - ανάγνωση - can apparently be translated to "reading"
- but beside that, what is the difference of use? (if any).


----------



## διαφορετικός

From the dictionary, I conclude that ...
ανάγνωση is the more elementary form of reading: it is concerned with recognition of the symbols and with teaching it to children.
διάβασμα on the other hand can also mean "studying" or "learning", which is somehow connected to reading, but more abstract.


----------



## Perseas

Ανάγνωση is more formal, while διάβασμα is colloquial.
They are synonyms when the meaning is "reading", but sometimes they are used in a different way.
"Ανάγνωση" means "reading"; it's also an old subject in elementary schools, which I'm not sure if it still exists or if it has the same name. "Διάβασμα" means "reading" and "studying".
We usually say "ξέρω γραφή και ανάγνωση" (which is the elementary form of writing and reading as διαφορετικός explained) or "ξέρω να γράφω και να διαβάζω", but not "ξέρω διάβασμα". Or we say "έχω διάβασμα" to mean "I have to study".


----------



## larshgf

Thank you for your answers! 
Wonder if any etymology can be explained by splitting up the two words in
δια-βαζω and ανα-γνωση? But I guess that might be too speculative?
(It's just that I always like to find some kind of "explanation" of the words I try to learn. Somehow they are easier to remember this way  )


----------



## διαφορετικός

larshgf said:


> Wonder if any etymology can be explained by splitting up the two words in δια-βαζω and ανα-γνωση?


If you follow the links from ανάγνωση - Βικιλεξικό , you can see that the word ανάγνωση is derived from ἀναγιγνώσκω, which indeed consists of ἀνά and γιγνώσκω. Τhe part ἀνά seems to have partly the same meaning as Modern Greek's ανα- prefix (e.g. επάνω), but I don't find it helpful for the explanation of the meaning of the whole word, which is related with αναγνώριση, which means "recognition".

If you follow the links from διαβάζω - Βικιλεξικό , you can also see the etymology of this word. διαβιβάζω means "send a message via someone else" or "convey a message sent by someone else". I guess that maybe the transition to the modern meaning happened in church where the "message sent by God" was conveyed (read from the Bible). διαβιβάζω is composed of δια- and βιβάζω, where δια- means something like "through" and βιβάζω means "rise". (I am unable to guess how these parts create together the meaning of βιβάζω.)


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> If you follow the links from ανάγνωση - Βικιλεξικό , you can see that the word ανάγνωση is derived from ἀναγιγνώσκω, which indeed consists of ἀνά and γιγνώσκω. Τhe part ἀνά seems to have partly the same meaning as Modern Greek's ανα- prefix (e.g. επάνω), but I don't find it helpful for the explanation of the meaning of the whole word, which is related with αναγνώριση, which means "recognition".


_ανά-_ also denotes repetition as English _re-._
ανα- - Wiktionary

I think this is the case in "αναγιγνώσκω', so it's indeed related to "αναγνωρίζω" (En. "recognize" or Ger. "wiedererkennen").

Addition:
_διαβάζω, _which indeed derives from _διά-_ and _βιβάζω_, is related to the meaning of English _run through (a text), _but nowadays it simply means _read._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> _ανά-_ also denotes repetition as English _re-._
> ανα- - Wiktionary


I should have known this, but this meaning is not mentioned in ἀνά - Βικιλεξικό
Well, here is a more complete description: ἀνα- - Wiktionary


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> _διαβάζω, _which indeed derives from _διά-_ and _βιβάζω_, is related to the meaning of English _run through (a text), _but nowadays it simply means _read._


Do you think the etymology for διαβάζω in my #5 is wrong?
The English Wiktionary ( διαβάζω - Wiktionary ) seems to support it:
"simplification of Ancient Greek διαβιβάζω (diabibázō, “to transmit, to send on”)."


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Do you think the etymology for διαβάζω in my #5 is wrong?


No, it's correct. The meaning "run through" is metaphorical.


----------



## larshgf

I have not been aware of wiktionary as a fine source of etymology and other informations. Thank you!


----------

